# murrell's inlet report



## DISTURBED (Jul 21, 2002)

Fished wed.,sat., sun. morning caught total of16 redfish, 3 black drum, 1flounder, 1 sting ray, and lots of pinfish. The biggest red was 34in. I caught most on shrimp, a few on crabs and minnows and 1 on a sand flea.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Good to see a local reporter on this board. Keep up the good work!


----------



## cookieman (Apr 7, 2002)

*fishing license??*

hey disturbed or emanuel,

is my understanding correct about S.C. regs on licenses. You DO NOT have to have a state saltwater license to fish off the beach or whereever like you do in Va. Will be down to Myltle beach July 18 -27 . Plan on going to garden city pier since everyone raves about it got to check it out. Disturbed, where in Murrells inlet do you fish. Bank or Boat?? if from bank can you give some directions? Thanks

Steve


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That is correct, you do not need a license to fish from the beach or in any tidal creeks or rivers. The boundary line at which it is then considered "freshwater" is U.S. 17. As long as you are east of it, you do not need a license, UNLESS you are in a boat. Then you do need a license. Also, most piers cover their patrons under a commercial fishign license which is included in your admission fee.

And yes, Garden City is all that, as far as I am concerned. You can't beat sitting at the bar with your pole right there, waiting for a bite and watching the bikinis.


----------



## cookieman (Apr 7, 2002)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks for the reply Emanuel, I will definitely check out Garden City Pier when I'm down. Jus t sitting on the beach just ain't for me . I 'd rather be fishing!!!


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

there is another thread about fishing in murrell's by boat which suggest that the channels of the inlet are good for trout and spot tail bass, next time we go down i'm going to rent a skiff from cap'n dick's and fish the inlet a bit. the boats rent for $89 a day. i supose i will need a liscense though

cheers


----------



## JettyJerk (Jul 23, 2001)

Cap'n Dick's rentals include the license, just like the Garden City Pier.


----------

